# Billy Cook Training Saddle



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll put this one up against a Billy Cook any day. $300.00 less too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with STGA up to a point. I have got 3 custom made Billy Cook saddles that were made in the 70's but his seem to be lacking in quality these days. This is the saddle that I have and train all my young ones in. It is very high quality and comfortable.
Navajo Roper Saddle by Simco: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA, I looked at your website (assuming its yours ?). The saddle you picture Is a trail saddle, not that I say you can't use that type of saddle for saddle training. But with youngsters if Its not durable and built for hard work It just won't last the first 90 days on 1 horses back. If I don't use a saddle designed for training, I go with a work saddle. That is designed for hard labor, specially considering my stud colt never seems to run out of fuel when he wants to put up a fight. 

I do like the navajo but I've never heard of that saddle before? How long have you owned one, do they seem to fit your horses right? Do you find the seat to be comfortable? Thanks


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Sadierebel said:


> SouthernTrailsGA, I looked at your website (assuming its yours ?). The saddle you picture Is a trail saddle, not that I say you can't use that type of saddle for saddle training. But with youngsters if Its not durable and built for hard work It just won't last the first 90 days on 1 horses back. If I don't use a saddle designed for training, I go with a work saddle. That is designed for hard labor, specially considering my stud colt never seems to run out of fuel when he wants to put up a fight.
> 
> I do like the navajo but I've never heard of that saddle before? How long have you owned one, do they seem to fit your horses right? Do you find the seat to be comfortable? Thanks



The Simco Trail Saddle is not mine. PS, the Navajo is a good Trail Saddle, my partner company sells the Simco-Longhorn Saddles.

My Suggestion is:

The T-300 Training Saddle, it is a Roping Saddle, modified with Close Contact Skirting and Mutli-purpose rings for various Training devices.

You can get it an upgrade 3/4" padding a N/C if you like.


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA, I looked In to that saddle you posted and Its similar to the Royal King Roughout. As you mention Billy Cook is a bit expensive, but the Royal King Is almost $200 cheaper than the T-300 Training Saddle. My sister competed with a Royal King barrel saddle last season and doesn't have any problems with it what so ever. So I'm thinking about checking one out and If It doesn't work out I can sell or trade It for something else. I've always loved Billy Cook and had good repore with it, but I've hardly ever used It for training. So thats my only concern .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had the Navaho Roping saddle for about 5 years now and it has been under heavy use. Breaking colts and roping yearling cattle for doctoring. It fits my horses very well and the seat is very comfortable for extended time in the saddle. The only thing that I don't like about it for training is that it weighs the same as most other roping saddles, nearly 50 lbs.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Sadierebel said:


> SouthernTrailsGA, I looked In to that saddle you posted and Its similar to the Royal King Roughout. As you mention Billy Cook is a bit expensive, but the Royal King Is almost $200 cheaper than the T-300 Training Saddle. My sister competed with a Royal King barrel saddle last season and doesn't have any problems with it what so ever. So I'm thinking about checking one out and If It doesn't work out I can sell or trade It for something else. I've always loved Billy Cook and had good repore with it, but I've hardly ever used It for training. So thats my only concern .



I used to offer the Royal Kings, King Series, Silver Royal, but I found out they are made in India (at least for the last 6-8 years), I took one of their Saddles apart one day, nails (not even barbed nails) instead of screws, tree was part hollow, only one third of it was re-enforced with fiberglass, some of it in the wrong place.

You can probably find a Good Used Saddle on Tack Trader, just stick with a Good Brand Name American Made.


Sorry, smrobs, your right you have the Navaho which is a Roping Saddle.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I am all for the Royal King Roughout training saddles. Super comfortable from the very first ride and they last forever. I have on that I had for 5 years and used it on youngters to start them . Its been rolled in, rained out, covered in mud, bumped, whatever and it still rides and uses like I just bought it.


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

I find nothing wrong with a saddle that was not made in America southerntrailsGA. A good saddle is just that a good saddle, as long as it fits the horse and stays In good shape for a long term time, I find there no main importance on what country made it . Thanks toosexy4myspots, It sounds like what I'm looking for. I'll probably try the roughout or the Navaho. I just need a saddle that can stand up for some heavy and rough use lol.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Many English Saddles are Imports, maybe most, I have no problem with Imports if they are safe.

The Western Saddle Imports have not yet come up to safety standards and quality from what dozens of people have said and some I have actually seen after coming apart.

As mentioned the King series used to be made in the US. I would guess those that have held up well are the older US made versions.

The main problem with the new imported king saddles are the nails that do not hold and have come out and hurt the Horse, also the partially hollow trees have broken (i have a pic of that one).

I am only looking out for the Safety of the Horse and also the rider.

Right now there are 100's of quality used Saddles out there for sale, I know money is tight, why give it overseas if there are better choices.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Your welcome. Our saddles get used and sometimes abused by other riders but I would never in a million years thought my royal king would have taken all the beating and rolling, and riding that is has. Take a stiff brush, brush it off and do it again. It rides just like it did five years ago.


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to read up some information on the Royal King's, because like I said SouthernTrailsGA my sister just bought one brand new last year for barrels. So If there's some safety problems going on with the brand I'd like to know for sure before she uses It again this year. If I don't find anything to cause concern then I'd like to atleast buy one and try It out myself. We have a local tack shop that deals with a lot of brand name tack and I'll see what information she can give me. I've never heard of anything like that before, but then again I mostly stick to Billy Cook or Circle Y. But thanks for the warning I'll def. look in to this new information.


----------

